# Double critter nation 162 (cn 162) question!



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

DOUBLE CRITTER NATION 162 QUESTION!!!

*I really really want one of these for Christmas or my B-day (01/28!) and one of the things that has made it difficult convincing my hubby to get one, other than price, is the size.* He thinks it would take up too much space and we already are pretty cramped in this duplex as it is. *I am trying to convince him that a CN 162 really wouldn't take up that much more space than the set up we have now, and would give our 7 rats (3 males, 4 females) much more room. *

ANYWAYS- right now I have two Petco Rat Manors on a folding table in my living room, so these measurements I am about to give you are for the overall space my rats are taking up: table is 48 inches long and sticks out 20 inches from the wall its pushed up against. With the table and the cages, the height COMBINED is 60 inches tall (the cages are 28 inches off the ground, on a table). All that space under the table- to think it could be occupied by rats instead of all their stuff (which I could store on the bookshelf that is right next to the cages!) *So remember that- space being occupied right now for rats is 48" L x 20" W x 60" H...the Petco Rat Manor cages are 16.5" L X 22.5" W X 32" H and are side by side on that table. *

So now that you see how much room is already occupied by the set up I have now...lets looks into that *Critter Nation cage... its measurements are 36"L x 24"W x 63" H.*...

Its 63 inches tall (only 3 inches taller than the set up I have now- but remember thats also including the fact that they are 28 inches off the ground, being on a table and all), sticks out 24 inches (only 4 inches more than what I have now), and is 36 inches long (which is actually a whole foot shorter making this more compact really). 

The cages I have now on this table are 28 inches off the ground...so *what I need to know is* *how far off the ground is the CN 162*?* What is measurements for the storage shelf space underneath*? One concern I have is that they would be TOO low to the ground- I have a dachshund that I would not trust around the cages for fear he would get a rat tail if it poked out from between the bars. 

*And if you were to use it as two separate living spaces, what would the measurements be for each living space* (I obviously need to keep my males and females separate!) I long for one of these cages as I know, even if used as two separate living areas, they have to be more spacious than my Petco Rat Manors, right??? 
???


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

So how much space would each group (males and females) if I separate the levels to make two separate living areas? I am assuming it would be similar to what the add on unit size would be if one was to add it to the single critter nation cage right? 25" x 36" x 24.5" high???
Anyone doing this that could check these measurements out for me??


----------



## mjh410 (Sep 30, 2012)

The individual cage sizes if the top and bottom are blocked off are 36"L x 24"H x 24"W.

The storage shelf is the same length and width as the rest of the cage, it is approx 6" - 8" tall before hitting the bottom of the lower cage. 

The bottom of the lowest cage is around 14" - 15" off the ground.


----------



## mjh410 (Sep 30, 2012)

Each cage top or bottom is able to house 6 rats for a total of 12. So you should be fine with space to separate a double for males and females.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Yay! Thank you so so so much!


----------



## Freya & Ferrara (May 27, 2012)

shawnalaufer said:


> Yay! Thank you so so so much!


Shauna I would also take a look at this cage:
http://www.petco.com/product/119369...-Home.aspx?CoreCat=RecentlyViewed-_-Product_3

It is about the same total size as the critter nation one, but more of it is available for your ratties. 32" x 21" x 50". Also with this one you can decide how much space to make each compartment (ie if you want to better appropriate the space between the guys and gals. 

The main point tho is that it's a LOT cheaper- $178 right now from Petco with free shipping. There is also one that is almost double the volume for $212 also at petco w/ free shipping (42" x 21" x 59"):
http://www.petco.com/product/119370/WARE-Living-Room-Series-Deluxe-Ferret-Home.aspx


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I definitely recommend the double critter nation. Its a huge cage, but it doesn't take up that much space really. I have mine between my bed and my closet. It is really nice and my rats are really enjoying the room, even if they're only living in the bottom half right now. 

I got my double critter nation for $200 with free shipping. It shipped to me in two days. Not to mention its really nice and sturdy, so its better deal than Petco or Petsmart cages.


----------

